# Tivo Premiere W/Lifetime - New Open Box



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a new Premiere that was lifetimed. I opened the box to take pictures.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181945344941?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Sold


----------

